
Bitcoin Is Now Worth Nearly Three Times the Price of Gold - Parbeyjr
https://futurism.com/bitcoin-is-now-worth-nearly-three-times-the-price-of-gold/
======
dozzie
You mean that for every 1kg of Bitcoin I can purchase 3kg of gold?

